# Merida One-Forty XT-D or Trek Remedy 8?



## mtb99 (20. März 2012)

hallo, Zusammen

gerne nehme ich ein Full Suspension MTB und habe zwei ganze ähnlichen MTB gefunden

Merida ONE-FORTY XT-D (Preis 2459 Euro)

http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2012/2/Full+Suspension/ONE-FORTY+XT-D


und 


Trek Remedy 8 (Preis 2699 Euro)

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_8_e/#

kann jemand mir Vorschlag geben?

vielen vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

